# Pre-Summit @ Saddleback. (Friday 3/25)



## WJenness (Mar 23, 2011)

Who's in?

What's the meetup plan?

I just booked a hotel room in Auburn, ME for tomorrow night... Going to the Bruins / Canadiens game and then hitting the road, so I figured I'd split the drive in half.

-w


----------



## roark (Mar 23, 2011)

In. 
Long drive in the am (5+hrs!), not sure what time I'll really get there...


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 23, 2011)

In...we're heading up tomorrow night, staying at camp and heading over in the AM. Camp is abt an hour and 15 mins away so we'll try and shoot to be on snow for 9:30.
Happy to meetup whenever but myself and the guys I'll be with typically just lap the upper quad.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 23, 2011)

Should be there but not sure what time I'll be arriving. I think we picked an 11am meet up time at the mid-mtn yurt last year that seemed to work pretty well but whatever works.


----------



## mishka (Mar 23, 2011)

We will be there on Friday . hotel booked Thursday night


----------



## Terry (Mar 24, 2011)

I will be there friday. Not sure how well I will be skiing as I injured both legs tuesday but I tried my boots and can get them on. Gray bushy beard, green line prophet 100's, gray and blue spyder jacket, blue giro helmet with Sunday River stickers on the side. Will probably get there around 9.


----------



## Shock (Mar 24, 2011)

I'll be there.  Bright Blue orage pants, black jacket, silver helmet and orange turtle fur.  I shouldn't be hard to find if anyone is interested in making some turns with us.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 24, 2011)

WoodCore's 11AM meet up at the Kennebago Yurt sounds good to me.

See you folks there tomorrow.

Watea 84s, Black north face pants, blue north face jacket, black giro helmet... Look for the tall guy (6'4").

-w


----------



## Skimaine (Mar 24, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## Terry (Mar 24, 2011)

Headin up in the AM. Will be skiing with a group of fun people. Jeff Coffin "Wylie Coyote" from Stumpy movies, Bruce "Boogie" Cole, Stumpys freestyle coach, and friends. Awesome group to ski with. Look us up.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 24, 2011)

Terry said:


> Headin up in the AM. Will be skiing with a group of fun people. Jeff Coffin "Wylie Coyote" from Stumpy movies, Bruce "Boogie" Cole, Stumpys freestyle coach, and friends. Awesome group to ski with. Look us up.



Stoked to hook up and make some turns with "Wylie Coyote"! Love all the G stump masterpieces, especially the Maltese Flamingo!!


----------

